# Building a loom



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

So, y'all are probably gonna send me to ravelry but... I don't love Ravelry. In fact, aside from for patterns, I find it's format super aggravating and unintuitive. 

I love HT. 

Bear with me (I thought it was bare, but found out I'd been inviting people to undress my whole life: "bare with me" rather think "bear a burden"), I know, I know, I overreach often-- I've been taught to dream big and aim high (and I'm on my third martini, tgif!).

My dh is an aerospace engineer. He's brilliant, and very handy. He's transitioned to being a farmer remarkably well, but still loves engineering things. I mentioned that I had come across several DIY floor loom plans, and his interest was piqued. 

Do y'all have any experience with building floor looms? I will likely purchase a 45"-48" loom anyway, then build a bigger loom, but wanted to see who's done what themselves. 

(No more post-martini posts, I promise)


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I had at one time a Edward Worst Danish Loom and was able to find the plans for his Danish & Swedish counter balance looms for free on the internet .... I might still have the pdf for it. Would you be interested in a copy?

It was originally printed in 1918 and reprinted in 1971, updated and reprinted in 1973 ... I have the updated version


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks MLF, I would greatly appreciate it if you could find it! I'll take a look around too and see what there is.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I've thought about it. If I find a good set of plans I will post them.
There's a vid on YouTube. It doesn't show any specific plans, but has a Photoshop type examples. It gave me some ideas.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow what a great prospect! Cudo's to hubby for taking on the task. No first hand experience here. Just fixin up oldies. 

The one thing I would watch for in any DIY plans is how big of a shed the loom will have. I think you can gage it by the heddle ht. v. cloth and back beam. (some back beams are higher than the front). I know the distance between heddles and back beam can make a difference in shed too. I've already had to raise my back beam to open the shed more - you may want to incorporate something into the loom to allow you to increase the shed opening - like and extra cap or something. Just in case. 

Would love to see pics of any progress Lex! Great project! Your hubby may become the new Louet!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

> I don't love Ravelry. In fact, aside from for patterns, I find it's format super aggravating and unintuitive


what!?!?!??  

really!?!?!?!? :shocked: 

I keep telling my husband that ravelry has the GREATEST web design and most amazing features of any website I have ever been on!!!! Have you done the tutorials and set you account / customized it for your use? Aside from the tutorials, there are classes at fiber festivals on how best to set up your account and how to navigate it with ease. 

It takes a little time, but it is well worth it! I have set up several friend's ravelry accounts up for their ease of navigation and now they love it. :shrug:


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

What do you guys think of this loom plan, only adjusted to be much wider (60")?

I don't care so much about the collapsible aspect, in fact would likely have Steve figure out how to make it NOT collapsible (I picture him coming to the studio and finding me folded up in my loom...)

Meinolf CB Loom


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I like that . Why do you want a 60" loom? That just seems crazy big.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I figure I'll never need to go bigger! 

I'd like to make decent size bolts of cloth. I'm also looking at 48"'s, may go for 45" if it's the right situation. 

We will not have the ability to leave the farm overnight for the foreseeable future (or even for a full day, what with bottle babies and a dairy...) so I'm pretty limited in my shopping area. 

I'm also spending more money than I'm making when I look at looms, so think that maybe a DIY is a good approach. I'm not completely useless with tools, and with instructions like the link above I'm sure I could even do it by myself though Steve would never be able to just watch me work, haha.

It could be a fun project. I will keep y'all in the loop and take lots of pics/document my adventure!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Keep in mind too that you will need to find reeds for this loom. Warping it will be a beast.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I have found both carbon and stainless reeds, $130-$175. 

Woolery does custom reeds too. 

Thanks for helping me!!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Cool plan! 
60" Whoa! That's a biggun'!! You'll need to beef up the wood considerably on something that size. But you'll never have to go bigger, that's for sure!

A suggestion as long as you're making it: check out the *rear-hinge pedals* concept on LeClerc and other looms to incorporate into yours. As long as you're making it, don't put the pedal hinges in the _front_ of the loom. Hinge them from the back. You get much better leverage from the rear. 
Keep us posted!!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Ok! Exciting news, we're moving forward with this!

I have been working on drawing up my plans, working from Edward Worst's books, and from suggestions from the weavers up at Homestead Heritage (look them up, I'm so lucky to be near to them).

I will post some working drawings as I get them presentable (I'm a graphic designer by trade, love doing technical work!), and will greatly appreciate your input!

Will be 60" (ish, slightly longer or shorter maybe) countermarch, overhead beater, fly shuttle. Made from maple (or maybe oak, prices depending). Debating yet on # of harnesses and treadles (opinions?), also-- built in bench or no?

(((Happy happy dance!!)))


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

WOWEE! Fly Shuttle! How cool. Good luck on the project! Love to see pics of progress.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I would suggest something between 4 and 16 harnesses (pretty helpful, huh!).

I have a 4h and then an 8 now 4 later, so I could go up to 12. Most of the pretty things I think I'd like to do are either 4 or 8 but if I could only have one loom I'd keep my 22 1/2" 4h. That way, if I wanted to do doubleweave I'd be able to weave 45" cloth. The loom itself is pretty versatile and a good size for small space living. It also folds up pretty small and I can take it to workshops or classes. If I didn't have to think about space I'd probably have that and then something that could go up to 16 harness, but I'd probably not go over 45" wide as my leanings are toward cloth to be turned into some type garments, and not blankets like what you want to weave.

As far as treadles, I think two more than the number of harnesses is pretty standard. That lets you tie up those two extra as tabby so you almost always have those free. On my big loom some of the treadles are tied to three harnesses. Tying up to many more makes the harnesses hard to raise. So, figure you probably don't want to raise more than 3 harnesses at a time and have that number of treadles.

And wouldn't maple be lighter than oak? That would be good for the above harness raising - but having a heavier oak beater might be a good thing.

eta: But I don't know - a countermarch loom may not raise the harnesses in the same way as a jack loom so that may all be moot.

I think the overhead beaters are cool. They look pretty darned efficient.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm leaning toward 12. I highly doubt I'll outgrow 12. Right? Hahaha!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank You for posting those plans. :thumb::sing::bow:


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

What a wonderful project! Can't wait to see your finished loom!!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

First draft, side view:


----------

